# January 8?



## kyeugh (Jan 6, 2013)

What do you guys think will be announced?  Personally, I foresee RSE remakes, but what do you guys think it will be?


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 6, 2013)

RSE remakes are probably most likely. Nintendo probably wouldn't generate this much suspense for a run-of-the-mill event.






For anyone who wants to know what we're talking about.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 6, 2013)

More info on the new Mystery Dungeon games?


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 6, 2013)

Nobody said:


> More info on the new Mystery Dungeon games?


I was thinking that too.

or there could be more McDonald's Pokemon toys, but what do i know


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 6, 2013)

Nobody said:


> More info on the new Mystery Dungeon games?


That's possible, but Edoc'sil is right- it's confirmed that the game is going to be released, so they're probably not going to jump out and go, "surprise!" so that they can tell us a little more about something that already exists.  I think it's something new, rather than an addition to something that's not.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, MD4 is kind of. Already out in Japan. 

While I'm really eager for RSE remakes, I'm thinking it's gen 6. The 3DS has been out for two years -- classic Pokémon is overdue on a Nintendo handheld. I'm willing to wait for gen 6 if it means that RSE remakes happen on 3DS.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 6, 2013)

Chalumeau said:


> Yeah, MD4 is kind of. Already out in Japan.
> 
> While I'm really eager for RSE remakes, I'm thinking it's gen 6. The 3DS has been out for two years -- classic Pokémon is overdue on a Nintendo handheld. I'm willing to wait for gen 6 if it means that RSE remakes happen on 3DS.


Generation 6 already?  I mean, Black 2 just came out.  In addition, I'm nearly positive that it would be announced in Japan reasonably prior to the US or wherever you guys live.  Well, maybe they could just be announcing that there will indeed be one.  Hm.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 6, 2013)

plat came out march 2009, hgss came out spring 2010, bw1 came out spring 2011 in america. besides announcement != releasing so don't forget it could still be several months before gen 6 comes out. hgss in america was spring 2010 while bw1 in japan was fall 2010.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 6, 2013)

Chalumeau said:


> Yeah, MD4 is kind of. Already out in Japan.
> 
> While I'm really eager for RSE remakes, I'm thinking it's gen 6. The 3DS has been out for two years -- classic Pokémon is overdue on a Nintendo handheld. I'm willing to wait for gen 6 if it means that RSE remakes happen on 3DS.


I'm sorry, I just found that out myself lol.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 6, 2013)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> plat came out march 2009, hgss came out spring 2010, bw1 came out spring 2011 in america. besides announcement != releasing so don't forget it could still be several months before gen 6 comes out. hgss in america was spring 2010 while bw1 in japan was fall 2010.


I don't understand what you're getting at.


----------



## Minish (Jan 6, 2013)

Mohacastle said:


> I don't understand what you're getting at.


... that there isn't actually usually that much of a gap? There really isn't!

And uh, this _would_ be an announcement about a distant Japanese gen 6, not a US release date. That'd indeed be pretty weird. The odd thing is that this is specifically about the US site, but they could be doing something differently this time. Involving the rest of the world in the very initial stuff might be fun for a change.


I don't really have any predictions for this reason. I can't remember previous gen announcements very well, but the first thing we heard definitely wasn't anything but Japanese-only news, right? It seems pretty weird that pokemon.com would be the first place we'd hear it.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, the remake (HG/SS) was in between the new regions.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh.  Okay.

I would think it's RSE because it seems a little odd to me that Game Freak decided to shake it up a little and announce it internationally.  I don't think it's that big, although it might be.  Who knows.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 6, 2013)

Minish said:


> ... that there isn't actually usually that much of a gap? There really isn't!
> 
> And uh, this _would_ be an announcement about a distant Japanese gen 6, not a US release date. That'd indeed be pretty weird. The odd thing is that this is specifically about the US site, but they could be doing something differently this time. Involving the rest of the world in the very initial stuff might be fun for a change.
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, BW were announced in Japan and the states at (roughly?) the same time.


----------



## Minish (Jan 6, 2013)

Wasn't it at first just silhouettes and things in Coro/Sunday, though? This feels so much more direct than usual.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay, wait. Remember, this surprise thing was announced in Japan about a week prior to the one that was announced in America a few days back. While they end on the same day, they were announced on different days.

Now, for my speculation, I'd think this would either be a RSE remake, gen six, Pokemon Yellow remake (eh, why not?), an Emerald remake, or just a new Pokemon.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't think they'd remake Yellow. Or Crystal, Emerald, or any other third game. It'd be a remake of a remake, wouldn't it? But who knows, maybe.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 6, 2013)

This isn't the way they announced Gen 5 or Gen 4 though, as far as I remember. In both cases they said that they were going to introduce new Pokemon and showed the silhouette of Lucario/Zorua and Zoroark.

I'm hoping for English release of MD4. It would be odd if RSE remakes were announced in the states first. EDIT: Okay, Japan announced a surprise on Tuesday first. RSE remakes are a possibility then. I hope so.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 6, 2013)

hopeandjoy said:


> I'm hoping for English release of MD4. It would be odd if RSE remakes were announced in the states first.


Why would they announce MD4 for the states in Japan?? And to make such a big deal about it especially?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jan 6, 2013)

Obviously, they are announcing Black 0 and White 0, prequels to Black and White.

Or Pokemon DashU.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 6, 2013)

PenguinAndFriends said:


> Obviously, they are announcing Black 0 and White 0, prequels to Black and White.
> 
> Or Pokemon DashU.


The sad thing is, it may actually be Pokemon DashU, but I can't tell whether you're being sarcastic or not.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 7, 2013)

crossing my fingers and toes for RSE remakes overnight

i don't care how likely it is_ i want it_


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 7, 2013)

ultraviolet said:


> crossing my fingers and toes for RSE remakes overnight
> 
> i don't care how likely it is_ i want it_


I never played the Hoenn games, but I'm constantly hearing how great they are.  So me as well.

Notices how UV never capitalizes sentences


----------



## Adriane (Jan 7, 2013)

ultraviolet said:


> crossing my fingers and toes for RSE remakes overnight
> 
> i don't care how likely it is_ i want it_


_Sleepovers in our ~*3D secret base*~ Blue Tents, sista _xoxo txt it


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 7, 2013)

Mohacastle said:


> I never played the Hoenn games, but I'm constantly hearing how great they are.  So me as well.
> 
> Notices how UV never capitalizes sentences





Spoiler: gif











excuse me i do what i want (also i do sometimes ok)



Chalumeau said:


> _Sleepovers in our ~*3D secret base*~ Blue Tents, sista _xoxo txt it


u know it babe xoxoxo

also 3D ABANDONED SHIP although i think you mentioned that already and FORTREE CITY <3


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 7, 2013)

3D Braille would be more realistic but still just as pointless.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 7, 2013)

3D Braille?  What?  You mean the language of bumps used by blind people???

I'm confused.  Significantly.


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 7, 2013)

You mean Braille for the Regis? Or something else?

(also if RSE remakes come out for 3DS I will have yet another reason to buy one but I don't want to and ugh)


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 7, 2013)

Mohacastle said:


> 3D Braille?  What?  You mean the language of bumps used by blind people???
> 
> I'm confused.  Significantly.


In all of the 3rd generation games there were walls in caves with Braille written on them, but I always found it silly since being an image on a screen you still had to read it with your eyes.


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 7, 2013)

In the hypothetical 3DS versions, it would still be an image on a screen and you wouldn't be able to touch it anyway, even though it would look like you could in 3D mode? I don't see how this changes things.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, okay.  Now I feel like an idiot because I never played the 3Gen games and I need everything explained to me.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 7, 2013)

Absoul said:


> In the hypothetical 3DS versions, it would still be an image on a screen and you wouldn't be able to touch it anyway, even though it would look like you could in 3D mode? I don't see how this changes things.


Which is why I said it would be just as pointless :P



Mohacastle said:


> Oh, okay.  Now I feel like an idiot because I never played the 3Gen games and I need everything explained to me.


You just didn't know something, that doesn't make you an idiot!


----------



## Minish (Jan 7, 2013)

ultraviolet said:


> u know it babe xoxoxo
> 
> also 3D ABANDONED SHIP although i think you mentioned that already and FORTREE CITY <3


c-c-c-c-can I come over for a visit ;u;

I try to tell myself I just don't see RSE remakes happening. because if this is the announcement I will legitimately be reduced to a puddle of tears, whoooooooooooooooooops on that front ehehe

it will not happen it will not happen it will not happen..........


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 7, 2013)

Photo Finish said:


> Which is why I said it would be just as pointless :P


how did I misread that


----------



## Spoon (Jan 7, 2013)

If it's a game, it'll probably be main series. Spin-offs generally sell well, but not to the extent that main games do. Like most people, I think that it's either Gen 6 or RSE remakes. (More likely to be the former in my opinion, but would prefer the later.) I wouldn't dismiss a Wii U game entirely, however.

Although, I've heard that BW2 were made in part to shake up the formula. Part of me wonders if that might continue to apply to future games.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 7, 2013)

/actually posts in a discussion forum, wat

There are people speculating that it may have something to do with this. (official Pokémon USA Twitter account) If so, it's possibly Gen VI, though I suppose they could come up with a new eeveelution without directly jumping to the next gen games themselves. Find some other kind of game to put it in in the mean time or something, like the Gen IV cameos in PMD1, Dash and XD.

I've decided I don't feel like making any serious predictions or getting my hopes up for anything, although I have considered the possibility of a Stadium/Colosseum/PBR for WiiU. That would mean either a large-scale console battling game (there isn't one for Gen V, let's not forget, while every other generation has had at least one so far) or a return to Orre, both of which would be kind of cool, I guess.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 7, 2013)

pokémon mmo pokémon mmo pokémon mmo pokémon mmo pokémon mmo pokémon mmo pokémon mmo pokémon mmo


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 7, 2013)

Minish said:


> c-c-c-c-can I come over for a visit ;u;


yes... IF YOU CAN FIND IT BECAUSE IT'S A _SECRET _BASE (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ (in three-dee)

(or just ask that little dork from mossdeep)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 7, 2013)

R/S/E re-makes.....or a possable 6th genoration pokemon?!

:P

.....wow about the 6th geno pokemon if thats a case o_O; yep...

GOTTA CATCH UM ALL PEOPLE.

yeah, maybe i don't really wanna see pokemon ending quite yet...xD; shoot me


----------



## Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

you guys what if pokemon snap remakes


----------



## Flora (Jan 7, 2013)

one of my sisters speculated a Hey You Pikachu! remake which would certainly be interesting

but my (figurative) money's on RSE remakes


----------



## Dar (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm hoping for RSE remakes, as Emerald was my second favorite Pokemon game of all time.

Though a new Pokemon Snap would be cool too.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 7, 2013)

guys guys anything relating to merchandise is a possibility, you know.
not that I would care, but there's too many possibilities for this announcement to be sure of anything.


----------



## Dar (Jan 7, 2013)

That's true, but I doubt they would make a big announcement for a plushie or something along those lines.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 7, 2013)

Sources indicate the announcement is definitely 3DS related.


----------



## Dar (Jan 7, 2013)

Perfect :D
It's not for a $300 system that I am actually capable of owning :D


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 8, 2013)

RSE remakes would be amazing. That seems the most likely thing to happen, too. It might also have something to do with the next movie coming out, something about a shiny genesect. 

Personally, I'd like to see a main series game on the 3DS. Or some news about some sort of game on the Wii U.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 8, 2013)

RespectTheBlade said:


> RSE remakes would be amazing. That seems the most likely thing to happen, too. It might also have something to do with the next movie coming out, something about a shiny Genesect.


If it's about the shiny Genesect, I would feel _supremely_ cheated.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 8, 2013)

woke up this morning all excited because it's the 8th here but the announcement doesn't air until 7PM local time. :C


----------



## Adriane (Jan 8, 2013)

RespectTheBlade said:


> RSE remakes would be amazing. That seems the most likely thing to happen, too. It might also have something to do with the next movie coming out, something about a shiny genesect.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see a main series game on the 3DS. Or some news about some sort of game on the Wii U.





Edoc'sil said:


> If it's about the shiny Genesect, I would feel _supremely_ cheated.


Again, it's related to the 3DS.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 8, 2013)

so I found this through tumblr and I'm not sure what to make of it - supposedly this is from a well-informed anonymous source:



			
				http://mynintendonews.com said:
			
		

> The announcement is, more or less, a love letter to the franchise. It’s being called Pokemon Rainbow, a 3DS game that encompasses the settings and Pokemon from generations 1-4: Red and Blue, Gold and Silver, Ruby and Sapphire, and Diamond and Pearl. You can take my word for it that the graphics are done up very nicely. The perspective is similar to what you’d expect from Pokemon games, but the camera is much more dynamic. The graphical style is characterized by very clean, dark lines. Almost cartoonish, but not quite. Battles look radically different, and move away from the use of pixel art. Though it seems that the interface is still made of pixels. The battle that it shown is between a totally new trainer and a wild Weedle. The trainer uses a Pikachu.


needless to say, I am extremely skeptical.


----------



## Datura (Jan 8, 2013)

That'd be neat if it turns out to be true.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 8, 2013)

I think I might like that more than an RSE remake. Although Pokemon Rainbow isn't the best title, imo.


----------



## Spoon (Jan 8, 2013)

I think the most unbelievable part of that is there would only be one version.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 8, 2013)

Yyyyeah, I call bullshit. Mostly because AND YOU CAN GO TO KANTO AND JOHTO AND HOENN AND SINNOH AND CATCH ALL THE OLD POKÉMON is such an old fans' wet dream that it sounds like something someone would make up.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 8, 2013)

The biggest red flag, I thought, was that they'd introduce a small but considerable number of Pokémon (i.e. > 1 or 2 && < 50+) in a game that supposedly doesn't have generation 5 Pokémon? That makes no sense.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 8, 2013)

Chalumeau said:


> The biggest red flag, I thought, was that they'd introduce a small but considerable number of Pokémon (i.e. > 1 or 2 && < 50+) in a game that supposedly doesn't have generation 5 Pokémon? That makes no sense.


Eh? I'm not sure where you saw this. Are you talking about new Pokemon?


----------



## Adriane (Jan 8, 2013)

Zero Moment said:


> Eh? I'm not sure where you saw this. Are you talking about new Pokemon?





			
				Pokémon Rainbow Announcement Leaked? said:
			
		

> The game will feature over twenty new Pokémon, two of which will be  revealed tomorrow, as well as Eevee’s new Dragon-type evolution,  Draconeon.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 8, 2013)

maybe ash will finally be turning eleven


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh. I had not realized that the quote was from a larger blog post. Yeah, that screams fake.


----------



## Minish (Jan 8, 2013)

Well that was fun. the starters look ridiculous, the names are ridiculous, but right now I love Pokemon and I love him and I'm excited. :D

edit: by which i mean iwata. not god


----------



## Superbird (Jan 8, 2013)

Could use a little bit more originality on the name. I guess they're running out of ideas, then?

But still, I was pretty much squeeing the entire time. ~so excited!~


----------



## Minish (Jan 8, 2013)

The names so far have been literally colours. It's pretty hard to run out of ideas for colours. I think they just. wanted. to name them X and Y? :P

How is it unoriginal compared to 'blue' or 'white', come _on_.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 8, 2013)

The battle system looks fresh. I'm seriously excited now, even though the new starters look incredibly silly.

If Fennekin's evo isn't fire/fighting I will be seriously happy.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 8, 2013)

I will be picking Fire starter for the first time.

THE FIRST TIME.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 8, 2013)

Holy crap. I agree with Butterfree in saying its unlikely, but if its real, it's epic.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 8, 2013)

Mohacastle said:


> Holy crap. I agree with Butterfree in saying its unlikely, but if its real, it's epic.


Pokémon Rainbow is not real. 

Pokémon X/Y _is_ real.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 8, 2013)

Minish said:


> Well that was fun. the starters look ridiculous, the names are ridiculous





Vehement Mustelid said:


> even though the new starters look incredibly silly


They look better than the gen 4 starters if you ask me


----------



## Minish (Jan 8, 2013)

Photo Finish said:


> They look better than the gen 4 starters if you ask me


Yes. You are correct.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 8, 2013)

Photo Finish said:


> They look better than the gen 4 starters if you ask me


This is true.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 8, 2013)

Photo Finish said:


> They look better than the gen 4 starters if you ask me


In my opinion, Snivy is cooler than the new grass starter, but yeah I agree.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 8, 2013)

I think it's especially cool that they're going to be released worldwide at the same time... no more waiting for it to be translated!

...Now if only I had a 3DS, then I might be persuaded to buy them...


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.hypable.com/2013/01/08/n...-and-y-new-generation-and-starters-announced/ Here's a link for more information. The announcement is confirmed to be Gen 6, on the 3DS. The new starters and english names are in there as well.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 8, 2013)

Holy crap, the graphics are completely renovated.  It's nothing like traditional Pokemon.  Honestly, I hope it doesn't stay like that in the future.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 9, 2013)

gonna lock this now (no point having two x/y threads); discussion on the new game is here.


----------

